# Best Buy will acquire music-sharer Napster



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9375HSG3.htm


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Sounds like a better idea than Circuit City buying Blockbuster. I'm not sure they'll really be able to compete with Apple, but it's always good to have competition.


----------

